# Loader-Dateien in Oracle



## Alex_winf01 (7. Apr 2009)

Ich habe folgende Beispiel Loader-Datei für Oracle:


```
Load data
infile '\pfad\dFilme.dat'
insert
into TABLE filme
fields terminated by '|'
(
finr  integer external,
fititel  char,
fityp char,
filaenge integer external,
fipreis decimal external
)[code]

Nun muss ich den Pfad so flexibilisieren, dass statt "\pfad\dFilme.dat'" dort zm B. c:\dFilme.dat steht, wenn die Datei dort liegt. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, wie man das umsetzen könnte?
```


----------



## Matt (7. Apr 2009)

Google ftw 
SQL*Loader FAQ - Oracle FAQ

Also kA - hilft dir das?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (7. Apr 2009)

@ Matt-Softwareschmiede

Leider hilft mir das nicht weiter.


----------



## Matt (7. Apr 2009)

Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:


> @ Matt-Softwareschmiede
> 
> Leider hilft mir das nicht weiter.




Ich fürchte dann hab ich die frage net verstanden >_< soll diese Pfadangabe absolut variable sein? naja mit gewissen ...richtlinien...

Oder was genau? ^^ und wenn flexibel ergo variable - brauchst du also nen tipp für nen algorithmus der diese flexibilität verkörpert? 
komme mit der fragestellung schon net klar, wie soll ich da antworten finden xD?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (7. Apr 2009)

Also, ich möchte diesen Part flexibel handeln: infile '\pfad\dFilme.dat', weil ich nicht immer weiss, ob die Datei dFilme.dat unter c:\beispiel1 oder unter c:\beispiel2 oder unter d:\beispiel3 liegt.

Und es soll absolut flexibel sein, egal wo die Datei liegt (mit gewissen Richtlinien ist klar).

Bei der Datenbank-Programmierung kenne ich das Problem schon, da schreibe ich eine kleine GUI, wo ich den Pfad der Datenbank einlese und dann in eine Konfigurationsdatei schreibe.

Ich brauche halt einen Tipp, wie ich diese Komplexität der Loader-Datei klar machen kann.


----------

